# [SPRZĘT]Jaka karta Wi-Fi ?

## nmap

Witam jaka karte na standard 802.11g możecie mi polecic ?

Tak by wmiarę ok sie instalowała pod gentoo . No i oczywiście chodziła potem stabilnie

----------

## milu

Niestety z kartami WIFI jest baaaardzo różnie:

- karty oparte o chipset Prism (ale nie Prism Frisbee) są wspierane w standardzie przez jądro. Reszta jest obsługiwana na 2 sposoby: sterowniki nieoficjalne albo emulacja ndiswrapperem.

- sterowniki, które można kompilować jako moduł do kernela albo wkompilować w kernel patchując źródła - acx100(dla kart opartych o chipset TI ale nie wiem czy wszystkie modele), ipw2100/ipw2200(dla kart opartych o chipset Intel), madwifi(dla kart opartych o chipset Atheros).

- obsługa za pomocą ndiswrappera dla innych kart. Ma to kilka wad: jedną z nich jest np. brak obsługi niektórych trybów karty(monitor mode), używasz sterowników z JedynegoSłusznego - emulacja trochę zżera może nie jest to dużo ale zawsze to gorzej niż natywne sterowniki dla jądra.

-oddzielną grupą są urządzenia na USB - nie mam z nimi żadnego doświadczenia, ale wiem że jest z nimi przeróżnie. Części nie da się uruchomić.

Na codzień używam karty opartej o Atheros'a - D-Link DWL-AG650(PCMCIA z obsługą 802.11 A/B/G), nie licząc instalacji systemu, kiedy to musiałem użyć innej sieciówki bo livecd jej nie obsługiwało karta spisuje się świetnie. Obecnie w standardzie sterowniki do niej są w kernelach vivid i love. Jeśli jednak wystarczy Ci działanie jako moduł to w portage jest madwifi-driver. Stery do tej karty są ciągle w trakcie tworzenia i przez to nie ma konkretnej wersji tylko CVS i paczki dniowe - jednak co najważniejsze działają i to bardzo stabilnie. Z tego co wiem stery do linuksa tworzone są po części w oparciu o to co siedzi we FreeBSD(chodzi tu o bibliotekę obsługi sprzętu - HAL).

Dla zainteresowanych: zestawienie kart opartych o chipset Atheros.

Najpopularniejsze w sprzedaży karty 802.11B/G niestety są obsługiwanie w większości przy użyciu ndiswrappera(Broadcom,Realtek)

Nie wiem czy nie pominąłem jakiejś w tym zestawieniu.

----------

## nmap

Swietny opis dałes .

Ale odrazu budzi to wemnie pewne obawy , jeśli tych sposobów instalacji jest tyle to pewnie przezróżnie sie to potem konfiguruje (moze macie jakies opisy bym sobie pogladal ci i jak itp ...) . Ja osobiście szukam 2 rozwiązań (PCMCIA oraz PCI) . W obu tych wariantach chciałem zastosować a/b/g

Wiele dobrego słyszałem o układach bazujacych na chipach Atheros . Co o tym sadzisz ?

----------

## milu

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Swietny opis dałes .

 

Dzięki  :Smile: 

 *nmap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale odrazu budzi to we mnie pewne obawy , jeśli tych sposobów instalacji jest tyle to pewnie przezróżnie sie to potem konfiguruje (moze macie jakies opisy bym sobie pogladal ci i jak itp ...) . Ja osobiście szukam 2 rozwiązań (PCMCIA oraz PCI) . W obu tych wariantach chciałem zastosować a/b/g
> 
> Wiele dobrego słyszałem o układach bazujacych na chipach Atheros . Co o tym sadzisz ?

 

No jeśli chodzi o rozwiązania to nie wiem jak z ndiswrapperem ale pozostałe konfiguruje się jednakowo za pomocą ip/ifconfig (w zależności co kto używa), no i oczywiście iwconfig/iwpriv z paczki net-wireless/wireless-tools. A w gentoo konfiguracja jest dość prosta. Trzeba mieć baselayout > 1.11 i tam są już przygotowane configi, na bazie których można samemu skonfigurować swoją sieciówkę. Zresztą robi się to podobnie jak zwykłą kablową ustawia się tylko więcej opcji: np. klucz i ESSID.

Jeśli chcesz więcej opisów to poszukaj na gentoo-wiki i na forums.gentoo.org, jest tego sporo. Do madwifi też widziałem tego duż - w zależności od dystrybucji w jakiej to instalowali.

A co do Atherosa to oprócz Prisma wg nie ma nic sensowniejszego. Tylko moze być trochę ciężko z dostaniem karty PCI na Atherosie - niewiele tego widziałem. Może to dlatego, że więcej jest tych kart opartych na pozostałych kościach.

A propos Atherosa słyszałem o jednym problemie - sieci ad-hoc mogą nie działać. Trzeba wtedy ustawić jedną jako klienta, a drugą jako nadrzędną. Nigdy nie potrzebowałem tego trybu - zawsze pracuję z AP więc nie moge tego ani potwierdzić ani zdementować.

----------

## quat

 *milu wrote:*   

> A co do Atherosa to oprócz Prisma wg nie ma nic sensowniejszego.

  te oparte na intelu czyli Intel PRO/Wireless 2100/2200BG/2915ABG sa wg mnie rowniez sensowne. zwlaszcza jezeli wezmiesz pod uwage cene albo jeszcze lepiej stosunek mozliwosci do ceny. tak zgadzam sie nie maja monitor mode ale za to dzialaja bardzo stabilnie. pracowalem na Atherosie, prismie i intelach. najlepiej pracowalo mi sie na atherosie, ale zmienilem bo MiniPCI jest drogi, prism nie ma MiniPCI, a nie moge miec wystajacych czesci w notebooku typu pcmcia. wiem ze trace na antenie wewnetrznej (ale przebudowalem ja w obudowie dodajac kilka rzeczy. generalnie dziala zdecydowanie lepiej niz standardowa).

 *milu wrote:*   

> Tylko moze być trochę ciężko z dostaniem karty PCI na Atherosie - niewiele tego widziałem.

  zawsze mozna kupic MiniPCI + adapter do PCI  :Wink: 

generalnie polecam chipsety intela. jak na razie sie nie zawiodlem. barkuje monitor mode ale nie potrzebuje tego az tak mocno.

----------

## nmap

To która z tych kart polecacie ? najlepsza ale tak za max 250 zł bo nie mam forsy na jakies lepsze 

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/katalog.php?kat=319

----------

## rampage7

a jakiegoś acces pointa tańszego nie znajdziesz w podobnej cenie? Wtedy podłączasz się przez rj45 i masz wszystko w nosie, bo sieć zawsze będzie Ci działać gdy tylko skonfigurujesz kartę sieciową- zero sterowników do radiówki, zero problemów  :Smile: 

Ja mam u siebie od prawie 2 lat planet wap-1965 22mbit/s (no ale to jest b+ a nie g, chyba już nawet tego nie produkują  :Smile:  ).

Sabilny jak skała i jedyne co mnie obchodzi to moduły do karty sieciowej realteka w kernelu  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> a jakiegoś acces pointa tańszego nie znajdziesz w podobnej cenie? Wtedy podłączasz się przez rj45 i masz wszystko w nosie, bo sieć zawsze będzie Ci działać gdy tylko skonfigurujesz kartę sieciową- zero sterowników do radiówki, zero problemów 
> 
> Ja mam u siebie od prawie 2 lat planet wap-1965 22mbit/s (no ale to jest b+ a nie g, chyba już nawet tego nie produkują  ).
> 
> Sabilny jak skała i jedyne co mnie obchodzi to moduły do karty sieciowej realteka w kernelu 

 

No wiesz, zasuwać z AP zamiast karty sieciowej to delikatnie mówiąc bezsens, nie dość że dźwigać to jeszcze szukać gniazdka żeby to podłączyć.

Wszystko zależy od tego w jaki sposób chcesz z tego korzystać. Jeśli ma to być sieć domowa+praca w biurza/na mieście to AP w połowie odpada-będzie miał AP na stacjonarny komp a tak czy siak WiFi do laptopa. Ale jeśli masz tego używać bo np. masz łącze radiowe w domu to nie ma problemu. Wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia.

----------

## rampage7

no jasne - w laptopie oczywiscie odpada z powodów które wymieniłeś  :Very Happy: 

no ale w domu, gdy podłączamy radiówkę pod komp stacjonarny, imho takie rozwiązanie nie ma sobie równych i jest warte tych dodatkowych pieniędzy jaki przyjdzie za ap zapłacić.

----------

## nmap

No witam ponownie na wstępie napisałem ze interesuje mnie tylko karta PCI oraz PCMCIA czyli zaden AP nie wchodzi w rachube .

Pozatym ja raczej sie podłącze do instniejacego juz AP .

Ztym nie mam problemu wiem jak i gdzie . Mam natomiast problem z wyborem odpowiedniego sprzetu tak by mi to zasuwało bez najmniejszego problemu w gentoo . Prosze o jakies konkretne namiary na sprzęt w standradzie najlepiej 802.11a/b/g (do tego moze byc jeszcze jakas antenka panelowa albo dokulna za max 150 zł)

----------

## galimedes

Witam

 *nmap wrote:*   

> No witam ponownie na wstępie napisałem ze interesuje mnie tylko karta PCI oraz PCMCIA czyli zaden AP nie wchodzi w rachube .
> 
> Pozatym ja raczej sie podłącze do instniejacego juz AP .
> 
> Ztym nie mam problemu wiem jak i gdzie . Mam natomiast problem z wyborem odpowiedniego sprzetu tak by mi to zasuwało bez najmniejszego problemu w gentoo . Prosze o jakies konkretne namiary na sprzęt w standradzie najlepiej 802.11a/b/g (do tego moze byc jeszcze jakas antenka panelowa albo dokulna za max 150 zł)

 

Zadam trochę inne pytanie do czego ona ma służyć  :Wink:  to jest jedno z podstawowych pytań ponieważ jeśli wiesz na jakich zasadach działają sieci wifi to wiesz iż żadna antena  b/g(2,4GHz) nie będzie działać z a (5GHz) więc jaki sens. Po drugie g jest mniej używane najczęściej do robienia szkieletu sieci. Po trzecie zostaje b dla klienta więc czy na stacjonarnym potrzeba jest używać kart a/b/g nie lepiej jest kupić dobrą b+ np. Cisco, Proxim na pcmcia z kontrolerem na PCI. Wiec tłumaczę sens mojego pierwszego pytania jeśli wiec chcesz bawić się w wardriving wtedy jest zasadność używania karty wielo systemowej a/b/g ale jest pewien haczyk aby dobrze działało to polecam Athenosa na miniPCI plus kontroler PCI co daje nadzwyczaj dobre efekty  :Wink: 

Inną sprawą jest to iż jeśli ma to być antena u klienta to raczej nie widzę sensu używania dookólnej po co łapać szum i zakłócenia z świata lepiej yaga albo wspomniana panelówka.

Pozdro

----------

## nmap

ok przydusiłes mnie  :Very Happy:  . AP mam około 400 M od siebie jakis linksys ale mniejsza z nim do niego sie kce podłaczyc . 

Pytam dlatego a karte a/b/g bo nie kce potem kupowac takiej karty wole miec odrazu na kilka standardów . Co do nootebokka to chodzi o prace w domu oraz hot spoty w miescie i inne takie AP mi znane ktore to umozliwiaja ofkorz full legal  :Very Happy:  . To teraz prosze dajcie mi jakies namiary na sprzęt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

Hehe wiedziałem odrazu więc karta to PROXIM ORiNOCO 8470-WD naprawde bardzo dobra karta działa na b/g co do a to gwarantuje że nie będzie  :Wink: . Wracając do tego AP to najlepszym rozwiązaniem bedzie nieduża panelówka powinna być dobra ta. Co do tej karty to jeszcz upewij się czy jest wyjscie na antena ale z tego co wiem to w b jest  :Smile: 

Pozdro

----------

## psycepa

eh, szukalem na forum, sprawdzalem linki i kurcze gubie sie w tym juz

czy ktos moglby polecic sprawdzona karte PCMCIA dzialajaca na b/g w cenie do ~200 PLN (chce jeszcze myszke kupic  :Twisted Evil:  ), nie musi miec jakichs wypasionych ficzerow z ktorych i tak nie bede korzystal, ma byc tania i ma zapewniac stabilna prace, nie wiem czy nei za wiele wymagam ale karty na ktore tu natrafilem albo maja >250 zeta, albo "nie wiadomo" jak z nimi na linuxie albo jeszcze cos innego

a i najlepiej zeby byla obslugiwana sterownikiem w jadrze, jakos nei moge sie przekonac do ndiswrappera  :Smile: 

z gory dzieki za rady

----------

## mbar

ja używam karty na chipsecie Ralink 2500, bo firma ta wypuściła otwarte sterowniki.

nie mam z nią problemów (dokładnie to model Edimax EW-7108PCg nabyty w miarę tanio na allegro, teraz kosztuje koło 90 zł), do instalacji wymagane jest tylko włączenie wireless w kernelu oraz "emerge rt2500" (najnowsze sterowniki dostępne w portage). no i jeszcze konfiguracja /etc/conf.d/wireless  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *mbar wrote:*   

> ja używam karty na chipsecie Ralink 2500, bo firma ta wypuściła otwarte sterowniki.
> 
> nie mam z nią problemów (dokładnie to model Edimax EW-7108PCg nabyty w miarę tanio na allegro), do instalacji wymagane jest tylko włączenie wireless w kernelu oraz "emerge rt2500" (najnowsze sterowniki dostępne w portage). no i jeszcze konfiguracja /etc/conf.d/wireless 

 

no cos takiego by mi pasoswalo  :Smile:  tyko "co to kosztuje ?"  :Wink:  ide szukac na allegro  :Razz: 

no niestety edimaxow nie ma za duzo  :Smile: 

ale jest cos jak : KARTA Wlan PCMCIA Planet WL-3564 54 

uzywa moze ktos tego ?

----------

## mbar

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no niestety edimaxow nie ma za duzo 
> 
> 

 

Coś słabo szukałeś: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=71524530

----------

## psycepa

heh

tutaj jest pokazane, nie dopatrzylem dokladni i wydawalo mi sie ze sa dwa routery pod rzad  :Smile: 

no nic thx  :Wink:  zaraz sie biore za czytanie i zobaczymy :>

----------

ok

czy ktos jeszcze moze potwierdzic ze karta sprawuje sie poprawnie

nie zebym ci nie ufal mbar ale wiesz jak to u nas bywa jednemu dziala a drugiemu nie  :Smile:  a jak dwom dziala to wieksza szansa ze i trzeciemu zadziala  :Smile: 

tak wiec, ktos jeszcze moze cos o tej karcie powiedziec ?  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## kicus

uzywa moze ktos karty wifi na PCMCIA albo USB z wyjsciem na antene zewnętrzna??? potrzebna mi jest taka karta do laptopa i zastanawiam sie na wyborem, pomiedzy: TP-Link TL-WN610G (na chipsecie Atheros) oraz Edimax EW-7318USg, kwestia taka ze na pierwsza jest troche drozsza, i nie wiem czy tak bardzo oplaca sie uskładać troche kasy i kupic ta z Atherosem czy moze tą Edimaxa a moze cos innego ? musi byc to karta z wyjsciem na antene zewnetrzna

----------

## gentooxic

@kicus jeśli chodzi o karte Edimax'a to użytkowałem taki model przez pół roku. Instalacja jest bezproblemowa, są sterowniki. Stabilność jest bardzo dobra, wręcz idealna, chodziła stabilnie przez 4 doby, ściągając ponad 6Gb danych więc wydaje mi się, że jest w porzadku. Mogę śmiało polecić.

----------

## bartmarian

ja karty kupuję w http://www.mikrotik.org.pl/urzadz.php?gr=5&kat=33

(pisał ktoś, że prism nie ma na mPCI a jest) poza tym wybrał bym osobiście atheros'a

Pozdrowienia

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

